# Baby Beard



## Nicnack (Oct 16, 2009)

My friend Just brought home his new baby bearded dragon so naturally I have to take some photos of him  Enjoy!!


----------



## txphotog (Oct 17, 2009)

On the first shot, there is not enough space between the face and the edge of the photo. Also the 1st photo looks underexposed just a tad. On the 2nd photo, the composition is much better but the exposure seems just a tad dark to me. Maybe it's my monitor, but that's the way I see it.


----------



## Nicnack (Oct 17, 2009)

I haven't edited the photos.. only thing I did was crop the first one.. which was the way my friend wanted it.... it might be under exposed do to the fact he was hiding under a piece of driftwood (which cant be seen) and the light wasn't directly over him.  The only light in the habitat is just the one  above the wood and the heat lamp.  It doesn't really look that dark to me... but idk.


----------

